# Red Sails in the sunset



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Experimenting,trying different things I haven't done before, like glazing.Just finished this. on 16" x 12" Hardboard.







C & C Welcome
Steve


----------



## GiHazeVt (Aug 22, 2013)

The lighting looks great


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

GiHazeVt, Thanks for your comment.
Steve


----------

